# I hail from (place)



## chizinist

I'm editing a document to make the Arabic more florid and eloquent but I am not sure what to do about "انا من". I am looking for a verb or an active particle that will express "I hail from (place)".

Does اتى work? From what I know it refers to the short term, like "I came from the store" and not so much "I am from this place."

I also thought انحدر من might work but I also thought the implication is more of inheritance or "descended from", like إنحدرت من البدو.


----------



## Ghabi

Hi! Perhaps you say say ... انا انتمي الى?


----------



## AndyRoo

chizinist said:


> I also thought انحدر من might work but I also thought the implication is more of inheritance or "descended from", like إنحدرت من البدو.



You can use انحدر من to refer to a place/town etc.


----------



## إسكندراني

انحدر من is ideal


----------



## chizinist

Thank you!


----------



## kifaru

Is انحدر من a verb, adverb, or preposition? Is it conjugated?


----------



## cherine

chizinist said:


> I also thought انحدر من might work but I also thought the implication is more of inheritance or "descended from", like إنحدرت من البدو.


أنحدر is correct (I think we only use the past when talking about someone who passed away).


Ghabi said:


> Hi! Perhaps you say say ... انا انتمي الى?


This too is correct.

But I had to add that both أنحدر من and أنتمي إلى should both be followed by أصول كذا , for example:
أنحدر من أصول بدوية
or أنتمي إلى أصول بدوية (although it doesn't sound as correct/common as the first one).



kifaru said:


> Is انحدر من a verb, adverb, or preposition? Is it conjugated?


It's a verb followed by a preposition. The verb انحدر - ينحدر - انحدارًا comes from the root ح-د-ر .


----------



## Ghabi

cherine said:


> But I had to add that both أنحدر من and أنتمي إلى should both be followed by أصول كذا , for example:
> أنحدر من أصول بدوية
> or أنتمي إلى أصول بدوية (although it doesn't sound as correct/common as the first one).


Thanks Cherine! Do you mean that we can't say things like أنتمي إلى مدينة صغيرة صينية?


----------



## cherine

You can if you want to, but I can't remember hearing or reading this before.
I say وُلدت في مدينة مصرية، أعيش في مدينة مصرية . If I've migrated and want to speak about my origins, I'd say وُلدت في مدينة مصرية، كنت أعيش في مدينة مصرية or عشت معظم حياتي في مدينة مصرية .... or something like that.


----------



## Abu Talha

How about كان أصله/منشأه من for "he hailed from ..."?


----------



## cherine

كان أصله من مدينة كذا is correct. There's also يرجع أصله إلى مدينة كذا
منشأ is mostly used for products these day بلد المنشأ , but it's also correct. Though I'd either drop the preposition: منشؤه مدينة كذا or change the preposition into fii: كان منشؤه في مدينة كذا .
But you can wait for confirmation about this one.


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks. 
I've also noted that you corrected منشــأه to منشــؤه. I still haven't gotten the hang of all the hamza orthographical rules...


----------



## AndyRoo

There's also مسقط رأس

e.g. لندن هي مسقط رأسي


----------



## Lark-lover

You cannot get the exact meaning unless we're provided with the full sentence.Otherwise, what I've just understood is this:
أنا من "I hailed from/I am from", or I am of X decent/origin.It depends on that context any way.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

I might also suggest:

انتسب إلى to trace one's ancestry to


----------



## lukebeadgcf

daee said:


> Thanks.
> I've also noted that you corrected منشــأه to منشــؤه. I still haven't gotten the hang of all the hamza orthographical rules...



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2077050


----------

